# I need help with my avatar and sig...



## gogetenks612 (Dec 11, 2002)

I use hostultra (boomspeed was too slow) to host my images, but it is often a broken link. i copy and pasted my exact url, but it still doesn't work. Sometimes the avatar works, but the sig is still messed up. Can some one help me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT:


----------



## -DAMN- (Dec 11, 2002)

You could try this host.
It's the one i use and it works all the time.


----------



## D2_ (Dec 11, 2002)

probaly doesnt allow linking. here i uploaded it to emug:


----------



## gogetenks612 (Dec 11, 2002)

thx a lot D2_!!! Ur always helping everyone.


----------



## Z III (Dec 11, 2002)

well,since wer here and all....can sum1 plz tell me if my sig/avatar shows?


----------



## demu (Dec 11, 2002)

No, it doesen't


----------



## Z III (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## demu (Dec 11, 2002)

Use netfirms to host it or mail me your desired image, www.netfirms.com or [email protected] to me.


----------



## Z III (Dec 11, 2002)

my com is a piece of s**** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it never does anything right,can someone plz help me?


----------



## Z III (Dec 11, 2002)

btw gogetenks,can i use sum gifs from ur site as my avatar/sig? **sorry 4 double posting**


----------



## gogetenks612 (Dec 11, 2002)

sure, i got them from other sites


----------



## Z III (Dec 11, 2002)

lollllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## gogetenks612 (Dec 11, 2002)

i took them with permission, of course...


----------



## Z III (Dec 11, 2002)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure u did


----------



## demu (Dec 12, 2002)

Z III Check your pm


----------

